# Vom Notebook zum Gamer-PC



## Letch (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir nach jahrelanger (10 Jahre) Abwesenheit im PC-Segment vorgenommen mal "wieder" einen Gamer PC zu kaufen bzw.
selber zusammen zu bauen.

Nachdem ich ehrlich gesagt vom PC-Markt keine Ahnung mehr hatte,
habe ich mich in den letzten 3 Monaten im Inet informiert und mir
die letzten 3 Ausgaben der PCGH gekauft ... ( 4. folgt am 2.2. )

Ich bin derzeit dabei meine Komponenten zusammen zu stellen
und wäre für Hilfe und Tipps sehr dankbar!

Grafikkarte  GeForce GTX 560 Ti (welcher Hersteller steht noch nicht fest)
Prozessor Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 
Mainboard ASUS P8P67, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W 
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB (Hersteller steht noch nicht fest) Probleme mit Asus ?!
Gehäuse Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz oder Xigmatek Midgard
Festplatte Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
Kühler Verwende ich vorerst den Boxed, später evtl. nen anderen
Laufwerk billiges Samsung oder LG Blu Ray LW
Festplatte OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, 3.5", SATA II
Monitor Samsung Syncmaster BX2350
Betriebssystem Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
Wlan Keine Ahnung was da geeeignet ist 


Meint ihr dieses System taugt was?

Bei den rot marktierten Punkten bin ich mir besonders unschlüssig?!

Und zum Abschluss habe ich noch zwei Fragen:

-Wie binde ich USB 3.0 in die Front des Gehäuses ein ? 
(gibts da Zubehör?, ist das beim Mainboard dabei?)
-Besser 4 x 2 GB Ram nehmen oder 2 x 4 GB ?

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir helft bald das perfekte System zu finden.
Möchte nächste Woche bestellen und zusammen bauen.
(Gesamtpreis sollte bei 1200 - 1300 Euro liegen)

Danke + Gruß

Letch

Ps. Mir ist ausgerechnet heute mein Notebook verreckt.
Habe es halb auseinander gebaut und es Gottseidank
wieder zum laufen bekommen. RAM Modul ist verreckt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön
Beim Mobo, probiers mal damit:
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Beim Ram, nimm den günstigsten.
Speicher/DDR3 240pin 8GB | Geizhals.at Österreich
Das Gehäuse sollte das sein, was dir besser gefällt.
ZUm Laufwerk, da gibts die beiden hier:
LiteOn iHOS104, SATA, schwarz, bulk (-37) | Geizhals.at Österreich
LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

Letch schrieb:


> Und zum Abschluss habe ich noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> -Wie binde ich USB 3.0 in die Front des Gehäuses ein ?
> (gibts da Zubehör?, ist das beim Mainboard dabei?)
> -Besser 4 x 2 GB Ram nehmen oder 2 x 4 GB ?



1. Derzeit ist das so, dass die Gehäuse die USB Anbindung einfach per Verlängerungskabel anbieten, d.h. dass das Panel am I/O Slot des Mainboards angeschlossen wird.

2. Besser 2x4GB nehmen, da du erstens einfach nachrüsten kannst und zweitens 2 Module weniger Strom brauchen als 4.


----------



## Letch (30. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 1. Derzeit ist das so, dass die Gehäuse die USB Anbindung einfach per Verlängerungskabel anbieten, d.h. dass das Panel am I/O Slot des Mainboards angeschlossen wird.



Versteh ich nicht  
Und woher krieg ich dieses Panel?
Als Zubehör bei CoolerMaster hab ich es nicht gefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

Öhm, was verstehst du nicht?
Das "Panel" ist das Teil im Gehäuse, wo der USB Kram drin ist, also auch die Lautsprecherausgänge und der Einschaltknopf. Das Ganze wird als Panel bezeichnet.
Und bei dem USB 3 Port ist ein USB Kabel angeschlossen, das eben nicht aufs Mainboard gesteckt wird, wie sonst, sondern einen normalen A-Stecker hat, der hinten am Mainboard in die USB 3 Buchse gesteckt wird.
Das Kabel wird dann durchs Gehäuse geführt.
So sieht der Stecker des USB 3 Ports des Pantheon aus.


----------



## Letch (30. Januar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Beim Mobo, probiers mal damit:
> ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich



Kannst du mir bitte kurz verdeutlichen wo der Unterschied
zwischen dem ASRock und dem Asus ist?

Thx


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

(Quantitativ) Weniger (meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendige) Ausstattung, dafür billiger


----------



## Letch (30. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und bei dem USB 3 Port ist ein USB Kabel angeschlossen, das eben nicht aufs Mainboard gesteckt wird, wie sonst, sondern einen normalen A-Stecker hat, der hinten am Mainboard in die USB 3 Buchse gesteckt wird.
> Das Kabel wird dann durchs Gehäuse geführt.
> So sieht der Stecker des USB 3 Ports des Pantheon aus.



Danke für das Bild. Aber was soll der schmarrn denn? Warum kann 
man das nicht "AUF" dem Board anschließen. Also die Lösung mit 
dem Verlängerungskabel gefällt mir nicht  

Dann lass ich das mit dem I/O Panel für USB 3.0 .... Brauch
ich derzeit sowieso nicht.

Danke + Gruß

Letch


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

Letch schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild. Aber was soll der schmarrn denn? Warum kann
> man das nicht "AUF" dem Board anschließen. Also die Lösung mit
> dem Verlängerungskabel gefällt mir nicht



Weils USB 3 noch nicht im Chipsatz gibt, sondern per Zusatzcontroller bereit gestellt wird und daher gibts nur wenige Ports und die sind halt hinten und nicht aufm Mainboard.
Daher haben sich die Gehäusehersteller darauf eingestellt und bieten die USB 3 Panels nur mit dem Verlängerungskabel an.
Klar, man könnte noch einen Adapter anbieten, der es ermöglicht das Panel auf dem Brett anzuschließen aber wozu, wenns praktisch kein Brett gibt, das USB 3 als Anschluss aufm Mainboard hat.


----------



## Letch (30. Januar 2011)

OK, danke für den Hinweis.

Ansonsten hatte ja keiner einen Einwand zu meiner Zusammenstellung, oder?

Beim Netzteil bin ich mir auch noch nicht ganz schlüssig, weil viele >500 Watt
empfehlen. Aber ich will unbedingt eins mit KM (ist für mich zwar Neuland 
aber hört sich gut an ) und dazu noch ein preiswertes. Und da gibts halt 
nur das 480er ... von be quiet. (von anderen Herstellern abgesehen)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Januar 2011)

Die 480W sollten völlig ausreichen
Du könntest dir auch noch die Antec Truepower New 550W oder 650W anscheuen, die sind in etwa in der selben Preisklasse und haben auch CM.


----------



## Letch (31. Januar 2011)

Also irgendwie macht mir das Angst. Ich habe 10 Jahre nichts
mehr mit PCs gemacht und keinerlei Einwände bei der Konfig ...


----------



## Letch (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

lange ist es her als mir mir geholfen habt ein System zusammen zu stellen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Hatte alle Komponenten schon daheim und war aus
pers. Gründen dazu gezwungen alles wieder zurück zu schicken (

Nun ca. 8 Monate später, fange ich wieder bei 0 an .....

Mittlerweile gibt es bereits den Z-Chipsatz (taugt der was ?)
Bulldozer ist im Anmarsch, aber ob er was kann weiß kein Mensch ....

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall bald bestellen und höchstens 1200 Euro ausgeben
(incl. Monitor und Betriebssystem) Wegen 50 Euro mehr tu ich aber ned rum ^^

Wäre super wenn ihr mir nochmal auf die Sprünge helft !

Thx.

Letch


----------



## Softy (2. Oktober 2011)

Dann würde ich es so machen:

Wenn Du nicht übertaken willst: 
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150 oder  Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed ~185  
 Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 Kühler: boxed oder Alpenföhn Sella


 falls doch:
 CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Kühler: Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ~35 oder  Thermalright HR-02 Macho ~40


 für beide gleich:
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65
 Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65
 Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter: 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm ~12


Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~140 oder  iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" ~170

Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~70


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Softy,

danke für deine Tipps.

1. Ich möchte mir die Möglichkeit offen halten zu übertakten.

Folgende Fragen kann ich mir bis Dato selber nicht beantworten:
1. Macht es nicht Sinn eine HDD mit SATA III zu nehmen? 
2. Chipsatz: P oder Z ? Habe mal gelesen (PCGH) dass das SSD-Caching super ist.
   --> Nachdem ich evtl an der SSD sparen muss und keine 128 GB sondern nur 64 GB
         kaufen werde interessiert mich das Thema sehr!
3. Netzteil: CM + Leise , was gibts da aktuell gutes ? Bin irgendwie immer bei bequiet,
    weil die in der PCGH soviel Werbung machen ^^
4. Grafik: irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl ( bei 560 TI) das ich evtl. mit dem Referenzdesign besser dran bin. ( z.B. EVGA )
5. Monitor: Warum soll es eigentlich ein 23,6er sein ? Ist mir eigentlich etwas zu groß.. Hab zur Zeit n 15,4 Zoll Notebook.

*So würde es aktuell aussehen:*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value white ~50 (gefällt mir besser ^^)
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~70
Brenner: da wirds ein LG oder Samsung BR-COMBO ROM ~40
*Monitor:* Da bin ich mir in der Größe noch nicht schlüssig
*Netzteil:* da hätte ich gerne ein leises mit Kabelmanagement ^^
*HDD:* ??? SATA II oder III ?
*MB:* ??? P oder Z ?

Danke + Gruß
Letch


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

1. HDD mit SATA3 ist sinnfrei, denn es wird gerade mal SATA1-Geschwindigkeit erreicht. Das ist nur ein Marketing-Trick. 
2. Auch SSD-Caching ist imo Blödsinn, wenn Du eine 64GB SSD nimmst, würde ich Windows7 + 1-2 Lieblingsspiele komplett drauf installieren, dann hast Du den Performancevorteile gleich beim 1. Aufruf einer Datei, und nicht erst beim zweiten Mal.
3. NT könntest Du dieses nehmen: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
4. Das Referenzdesign der GTX560Ti ist nicht schlecht, und auch sehr leise. Aber die Temperaturen sind bei den meisten Custom-Designs niedriger, so dass Du da mehr OC-Potential hast. 
5. Die Monitorgröße ist natürlich Geschmackssache, unter 22" würde ich aber keine FullHD Auflösung mehr nehmen.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Hast du mir noch ne gute Alternative (MB) mit dem Z-Chipsatz? 

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Lordac (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn du ein Mainboard mit Z68-Chipsatz möchtest würde ich das ASRock Z68 Pro3 (kein interner USB3-Controller!) oder ASUS P8Z68-V nehmen.

Wie sicher bist du dir das du jetzt/später übertakten möchtest? Wenn man die Option aussen vor lässt kann man bei CPU, CPU-Kühler, Mainboard und Netzteil Geld sparen und dies später in eine neue, schnellere CPU stecken wenn es nötig ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Lordac,

ich habe 10 Jahre so gut wie nichts mehr an PCs herumgeschraubt. Und ja, ich möchte
übertakten. Vielleicht nicht gleich jetzt, aber in ein paar Monaten.

Nachedem mir damals beim P8P67 Brett das Gesamtpaket gefallen hat (vor allem die Lüftersteuerung)
hast du mich jetzt gerade vom ASUS P8Z68-V überzeugt. (ich möchte ein Z-Brett!)

Geld spielt jetzt erstmal nur die 2. Rolle ^^ Ich denke mit dem von dir genannten Asus mach ich nichts
falsch.

Danke dir.

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Softy,

habe mir den von dir genannten Monitor  iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" nochmal 
in einer der alten PCGH angeschaut und werde mir den holen. Hat ja wirklich super angeschnitten.

In einer anderen PCGH habe ich auch gelesen das die ASUS 560Ti mit einem neuem Bios deutlich leiser
geworden ist (und noch Kühler ist wie Referenzdesign) und drum wird es auch hier die von dir genannte.

Langsam sehe ich die Ziellinie ^^

Gruß
Letch


Ps. Gut das ich die ganzen PCGH Hefte aufgehoben habe!


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Aktueller Stand:


Monitor: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6"    = 167,90 € bei Mindfactory
Betriebssystem: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) ~73,84 € bei Mindfactory

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed                       = 184,99 € bei Mindfactory
  Board: ASUS P8Z68-V                                                      = 133,83 € bei Mindfactory
  Kühler: BOXED ?!                                                             = 0,00 €
RAM: TeamGroup Elite Kit 8GB PC3-CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)   = 33,90 € bei Mindfactory
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB                                    = 46,00 € bei Mindfactory
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s                       = 85,20 € bei Mindfactory
NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3                         = 65,49 € bei Mindfactory
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value white                                     = 49,30 € bei Mindfactory
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB = 198,94 € bei Mindfactory
Brenner: Samsung Blu Ray Combo SH-B123L                         = 45,72 € bei Mindfactory
Lüfter: bestell ich irgendwann mal ^^                                 = 0,00 €
Wlan: TPLink TL Wn951N Wlan                                           = 22,00 Euro bei Mindfactory

*GESAMTSUMME: 03.10.11 12:50h                                             = 1107,11 €*

GIBT ES NOCH WAS ZU VERBESSERN ? 

Danke + Gruß
Letch


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho als Kühler der Rest sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

Sieht super aus 

Der Macho HR-02 passt aber nicht in das Sharkoon T9. Da würde ich zur EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev.B AMD und Intel S775, 1156, 1366, 754, 939, 940, greifen.


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Passt nicht? Das Sharkoon hat mx. Kühlerhöhe 160mm und bei Mindfactory steht der Macho ist 16cm hoch?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

Der Macho ist laut Homepage 162mm hoch: Product | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Ich nehme den EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand!

Ich hoffe der ist leise


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Auf Bulldozer warten macht ha keinen Sinn?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

Vermutlich wird die Leistung und der Preis des  Bulldozer zwischen i5 und i7 liegen. Aber die Gamingleistung ist immer noch nicht bekannt, wenn Du jetzt kaufen willst, würde ich SandyBridge nehmen.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich habe keine Lust mehr zu warten. Das was AMD da veranstaltet, finde ich nicht in Ordnung und muss bestraft werden 

Letzte Frage: rentiert es sich noch nen Zwanni mehr in das Netzteil zu investieren ( Leise, hält Länger, etc.)

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Welche Netzteile hast du denn im Auge?


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3                         = 65,49 € bei Mindfactory


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ist schon ein sehr gutes NT. Das würde ich nehmen.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Würde denn der Thermalright HR-02 Macho in eins der folgenden Gehäuse passen?

ATX Sharkoon Rebel Pro 9 Value Edition Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz

Cooler Master Centurion 5 II Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz

ATX Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz

ATX Xigmatek Midgard New Edition Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz


Ps. Brauche ich eigentlich noch irgendein Zubehör ? KABEL, WÄRMELEITPASTE, oder ähnliches ???

Gruß
Letch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Ins Midgard sollte er passen.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

sollte oder passt ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte damals im Midgard einen Clockner drin, der 6mm kleiner ist als der Macho, Platz war aber noch 12mm oder etwas mehr, daher sollte er passen.
Da ich das aber bisher noch keinen Macho im Midgard gesehen habe, sage ich eben "sollte passen" und nicht "passt.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21956436accb826d19f48e2a39c5aefbe9d72a1da34ca


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Jop, so kannst du das auch machen.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja schon, aber ich hätte gerne den Thermalright Kühler .... Der ist ja wirklich super für den Preis.
Würde sogar das Gehäuse dafür wechseln, aber ich möchte mir sicher sein, wo er auch reinpasst!

Gruß
Letch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Ob du aber nun den Nordwand oder den Macho nimmst, macht nicht wirklich einen Unterschied, merken wirst du da jedenfalls nichts von.


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Der Macho soll laut dem hier ins Bitfenix Shinobi passen. Midgard aber auch.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bestells jetzt einfach so und fertig:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...be9d72a1da34ca

Softy hat ja drüber geschaut ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2011)

Macht ja auch einen geschickten Eindruck.


----------



## Ashton (3. Oktober 2011)

Super! 
Das Sharkoon T9 in weiß ist echt geil.
Habs auch.


----------



## Letch (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey cool.

Kannst du mir mal 2 Echtzeitbilder einstellen, wie es wirklich aussieht, wenn es leuchtet ? ^^

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2011)

Sieht gut aus 

Wenn Du den Front-USB3 Anschluss am Board anschließen willst, bräuchtest Du noch einen Adapter: BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter  oder DeLOCK USB3.0 Pin Header  oder In Win USB 3.0 Kabel intern zu extern.


----------



## Letch (4. Oktober 2011)

Adapter???? Liegt der weder beim Gehäuse noch beim Mainboard bei?

Das ist doch schon wieder ein Witz ! ^^

Gibts Mainboardalternativen, wo ich ohne Adapter auskommen würde? (Notfalls P-Chipsatz)


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2011)

Das liegt am Gehäuse. Bei den meisten Gehäusen ist es so, dass das Kabel der USB3-Frontanschlüsse nach hinten durch das Gehäuse geführt werden müssen, und dann am externen USB3-Anschluss des Boards angeschlossen wird. Dadurch verlierst Du hinten einen freien USB3-Port. 

Gehäuse, die den internen USB3-Header nutzen können wären z.B. das Cooler Master Storm Enforcer, das Corsair Carbide oder das Fractal Design Arc.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem sich Bulldozer für mich erledigt hat möchte ich heute endgültig bestellen:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21902144c52de853a35d2b06d661d63328736055b35af

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen und alles passt, oder soll ich noch was ändern?



Gruß Letch

Ps. Ich finde nirgends so nen blöden Adapter für Front USB  Hab bei HOH, Mindf. Hardwareversand geschaut ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht gut aus, den Service Gold kannst du weg lassen.

diesen Adapter brauchst du:
Lian Li UC-01 USB3.0 auf 20Pin Pfostenstecker - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Ok hab ich im Warenkorb... Danke

Letzte Frage: Was ist der Unterschied der 2 verschiedenen Win 7 64 BIT Versionen SB/OEM bei Mindfactory?
Sieht für mich gleich aus und der Preis unterscheidet sich um 10 Euro.

Versteh ich nicht.

Gruß
Letch

EDIT: Noch eine Frage: Brauche ich noch Kabel für den DVD Brenner, da BULK ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Öhm.. keine Ahnung, hast du mal einen Link zu den Windows Versionen?

Nein, Kabel brauchst du nicht, die sind beim Mainboard bei.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Suche nach "windows" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by

Die zwei Versionen rechts oben ...


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Der Lian Li Adapter soll nicht viel taugen. Ob dieser hier mehr taugt:  Sieht aber iwie besser aus : BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Windows solltest Du auf jeden fall die 64 bit Version nehmen.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, aber das sind beides 64 Bit Versionen. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Achso  Bei der unteren ist bereits das Service Pack 1 mit dabei. Daher solltest Du dieses nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Die eine hat das SPI drauf, die andere nicht, nimm die mit dem SP1.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Und warum ist die billiger wie die Version ohne SP1 ?

LOL, ich bau mir nie wieder nen PC zusammen 

Ps. Habe jetzt den Adapter von Softy genommen ^^ Beim anderen hat jemand geschrieben, dass dieser keine 30 Min. hält.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

OK. Bestellung ist raus. Jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr!

Bald werde ich die ersten Problem-Threads aufmachen 

Aber Danke euch, für die gute Zusammenstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Letch schrieb:


> Und warum ist die billiger wie die Version ohne SP1 ?



Weil die ohne SPI ausläuft, es sind nur noch wenige im Laden und die Nachfrage trotzdem da, daher steigt der Preis.



Letch schrieb:


> Ps. Habe jetzt den Adapter von Softy genommen ^^ Beim anderen hat jemand geschrieben, dass dieser keine 30 Min. hält.


 
Keine Ahnung, ich halte nichts von Adaptern, wenn dann direkt anschließen, eben ein Case kaufen, dass die Anschlüsse schon hat und gut.

Tja, Lian Li.... 
Überteuerte Gehäuse bauen und dann so einen Schrott abliefern.


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Weil keine Socke mehr Windows 7 ohne SP1 kauft.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin so froh es hinter mich gebracht zu haben.

Die Kacke zieht sich jetzt bald 9 Monate hin. Aber endlich hat das ein Ende.

Nach X Jahren kann ich endlich mal wieder richtig zocken und muss das verdammte
CSS nicht mehr spielen 

THX


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Freu Dich nicht zu früh  Viele unserer Zusammenstellungen fangen aus unerklärlichen Gründen an zu brennen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Sofern eben überhaupt was passiert, meist läuft der Kram nicht mal und dann sieht man die User häufig bei Media Markt. 

Bösen Zungen behaupten sogar, dass 20% der Media Markt Käufer zuvor hier im Forum nach Hilfe gefragt haben.


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hier noch nen MM Gutschein ^^ Aber da kauf ich ne Tastatur ....


Aber eins sage ich euch beiden: Wenn der Kasten nicht läuft, dann investiere ich nochmal
nen 1000er um euer Haus zu finden 

Gruß

der liebe Letch


----------



## Letch (13. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt sehe ich gerade, dass bei der SSD garkein EInbaurahmen dabei ist
und der Tower keine 2,5 Zoll hat. Na supi 

Habt ihr noch ne Empfehlung für nen SSD Rahmen bei Mindf. ?

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2011)

Siehste, geht schon los. 

Bitte schön: Kingston 2.5 auf 3.5 inkl. Schrauben - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## Letch (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

Hilfe ....

Alles zusammengebaut und er läuft. Das kann doch nicht sein 

Kurze Frage: Was muss ich gleich Anfangs einstellen, damit die SSD richtig läuft. Installiere grad schon Win7 ..

Danke.
Letch

Ps. Morgen muss ich folgendes noch in RUhe anschauen und euch fragen:

Lüfteranschlüsse, da kommt mir noch was Spanisch vor.
SATA 6 - SSD angeschlossen, aber am richtigen ? ^^


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2011)

Vor der Windows-Installation könntest Du noch im BIOS die Storage Control von IDE auf AHCI umstellen. Macht aber (fast) keinen Unterschied. Beim SATA 6GBit/s Anschluss solltest Du darauf achten, dass das der im Chipsatz integrierte Port ist, und nicht der Host-Controller Port.


----------



## Letch (20. Oktober 2011)

Woher weiß ich denn ob ich am Chipsatz-Port dran bin oder nicht?


Gn8
Letch


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Da musst Du im Handbuch des Boards nachschauen.  Beim Asus P8P67 sind es die grauen SATA-Ports.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Softy,

ha ha. Das Handbuch gibts nur auf english 

Habe den PC nach Gefühl zusammengebaut und nicht nach Handbüchern.
Und nachdem er anstandslos läuft, kann es nicht so falsch gewesen sein.
Aber ich melde mich heut abend mit vielen Fragen 

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt es das Handbuch auf deutsch: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke, aber da steht auch nicht mehr drin wie im Englischen 

Da gibts nur einen Bereich mit SATA6 und 3 Ports .. Ob das Interne oder sonstige sind - da steht nix!

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann schau mal auf Seite (Kapitel 2) 2-3 im deutschen Handbuch


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Seite gehts um RAM!


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Nicht wirklich. Guggst Du hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Du Schnarchi,

Ich hab kein P8p67! Ich bin Pro-User und hab das Z68!


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Achso  Dann können wir noch lange aneinander vorbeireden  Welches Brett hast Du jetzt genau? P8Z68 in Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

P8z68 v


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Nur was zum lachen:

Zimmer vor dem Montagebegin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zimmer nach Zusammenbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Toller Staubsauger  Liegt das Handtuch zum Schweiß aufwischen da?  

Das Pro hat ja nur 2 SATA3-Ports. Schwach.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Pro hat ja nur 2 SATA3-Ports. Schwach.



......

Es hat 4 Sata3 und 2 Sata6

Aber wo sind denn nun die Marvell Sata6 ?


----------



## Nik1991 (21. Oktober 2011)

Softy
meinste ist das schlechte Wahl?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Wir missverstehen uns schon wieder.   Ich nehme negative Schwingungen wahr. 

SATA3 = SATA 6GBit/s

SATA2 = SATA 3GBit/s

Es hat also 4x SATA2 und 2x SATA3. Und die SATA3 sind grau.

Board hat nix Marvell SATA3.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Hehe, stimmt diesmal war ich falsch.

Also kann ich garnix an den falschen Sata 3 angeschlossen haben ( SSD) weil es nur 
den integrierten gibt. Somit hab ich wieder recht


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Nik1991 schrieb:


> Softy
> meinste ist das schlechte Wahl?



Was ist schlechte Wahl, das MB? 

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du die SSD bereits am grauen Port angeschlossen hast, passt alles.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Das hat jetzt aber lange gedauert 

Aber danke ^^


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Nur wo ich die Gehäuse-Lüfter anschließen soll macht mir noch etwas Kopfzerbrechen


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Worum ging es denn eigentlich?  

Die Lüfter kannst Du am Board anschließen.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist mir schon klar. 

Habe 3 Lüfter im Gehäuse: 2 vorne und 1 hinten und habe auf dem MB 2 x Pwr FAN und 2 x Cha Fan

Aber wo gehört jetzt was hin ?


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Nur die 3pin CHA-FAN Anschlüsse sind im BIOS oder über eine Software regelbar.


----------



## MFZ (21. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wir missverstehen uns schon wieder.   Ich nehme negative Schwingungen wahr.
> 
> SATA3 = SATA 6GBit/s
> 
> SATA2 = SATA 3GBit/s


 Vielleicht hilft das ja in Zukunft.


----------



## Letch (21. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nur die 3pin CHA-FAN Anschlüsse sind im BIOS oder über eine Software regelbar.


 
Hab aber nur 2 CHA Fans und 2 PWR Fans. Ich seh zwar alle im UEFI, aber regeln kann ich die nich ... Hmm muss
ich einfach ma testen ....

Ich fühle mich wie ein blutiger Anfänger


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2011)

Das sollte auch eine Utility beim Board dabei sein, mit der Du die CHA-FAN Anschlüsse in Windows regeln kannst. Du kannst mit einem Molex 3pin Y-Kabel 2 Lüfter an einen CHA_FAN anschließen


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Äh ok. 

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass nach dem herunterfahren
Trotz alle dem auf dem mainboard der PowerBook rot leuchtet
Und bei der Grafikkarte auch zwei grüne?


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal 3D Mark 11 laufen lassen


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

siehe anbei


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Gehts jetzt?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Der Link funktioniert nicht. 

Und benutze bitte den "bearbeiten"-Button.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (22. Oktober 2011)

Edit
Softy war schneller


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehts jetzt ?

Ps. Sorry ich komm mit den FUnktionen hier noch nicht so klar!


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Das Ergebnis ist nicht gerade berauschend. Hast Du den neuesten Grafiktreiber installiert?


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Version 8.17.12.6785 / 23.03.2011

Scheint mir nicht die aktuellste zu sein ...

Gruß
LEtch

Ps. Ist der neueste, der von Mai ?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du den von der nvidia-Homepage? --> NVIDIA Treiber Download

Hast Du in der Windows Energieverwaltung für den Bench auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt? Und in der nvidia Systemsteuerung das Energiespar-Zeug ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Nein, habe den Treiber von der Asus Homepage.

Energiesparsachen sind aus, aber habe nicht auf Höchstleistung gestellt, dachte das macht er von allein.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist der Treiber ziemlich veraltet.

In welchem Slot steckt die Grafikkarte? In dem der CPU am nächst gelegenen?


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

ja, direkt unter der CPU

Soll ich die ASUS Treiber von 05/2011 oder die neuen von Nvidia ?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Den von der nvidia-Homepage (Link s.o.) 

Wenn Du schon die Treiber aktualisierst, kannst Du den neueste Chipsatztreiber mit draufmachen: Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

OK, Danke.

Ich versuche es. Aber ich versteh nicht ganz welchen Chipsatztreiber ich auswählen muss?

SOrry.
Letch


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Den da: *Intel Chipsatztreiber 9.2.3.1022*  4. Oktober 2011http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=20462


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Ok hab sowohl den VGA Treiber aktualisiert, als auch den CHipsatz.

Ich werde jetzt neu starten und dann nochmal das 3DMark laufen lassen. BIs gleich und Danke vorab für den Support.
(Bin ja kein einfacher Kunde von dir )

Gruß
Letch


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Na super, jetzt bricht der Test ab:

3D Mark 11 funktioniert nicht mehr.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Super.  

Ist der neueste Patch drauf von 3dmark11?


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Nein.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Machen.


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Punkte sind es, aber das STOP Schild ist trotzdem da


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Sieht schon besser aus  Für eine GTX560Ti schon ok. Für mehr Punkte müsstest Du die Graka und/oder CPU übertakten.


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Und warum kommt das STOP-Schild?

Passt es jetzt so und ich kann ruhigen Gewissens sagen, der PC ist auf dem Stand und für die nächsten Spiele
gerüstet oder muss/sollte ich noch was machen?

Danke vorab.
Letch


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Die meisten, die den Benchmark machen, haben übertaktet, daher ist Dein Score relativ zu den anderen niedrig. Mir fällt grad nichts ein, was Du noch verbessern könntest.


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

ALso danke dir, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast.

Jetzt warte ich nur noch gespannt auf Mittwoch.

Gn8
Letch

Ps. Soll ich das mit der Höchstleistung wieder zurückstellen?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

Jup. Berichte mal, wenn Du magst.  Der Thread bleibt ja offen.

edit: Ich würde wieder auf "ausbalanziert" stellen, sonst taktet die CPU nicht auf 1,6GHz runter, verbraucht also etwas mehr Strom.


----------



## Letch (22. Oktober 2011)

Klaro,

ich bleibe euch ab heute erhalten


----------



## Letch (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi. 

Ist das normal das die beiden grünen 
LEDs an der Graka leuchten, obwohl
Die Kiste heruntergefahren wurde?
(nur sporadisch)

Gruß Letch


----------



## Letch (15. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach knapp 4 Jahren ist es nun geschehen  Blue Screen, Blue screen, Blue screen .... 
Nach langem suchen, Ausbau aller Komponenten war es nun doch einer der beiden RAM-Riegel.

Um das ganze kurz zu machen, ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen etwas eingelesen und komme
zu dem Fazit, dass meine aktuelle CPU noch immer was taugt und ich diese ja auch noch übertakten kann.
Es wäre aber super wenn mir jemand folgende Fragen beantworten könnte, nachdem ich vor lauter lesen
nicht mehr weiß was ich machen soll.

- soll ich mir gleich 2 x 8 GB holen oder reichen 8 GB noch immer aus ? (nimmt mein Board überhaupt 8 GB Riegel)
- mit welcher Taktung sollen die Riegel laufen? Damals hies es, 1333 reichen. Mittlerweile gibt es ja aber auch andere Erkenntnisse
- rentiert es sich bei meinem System noch, dass ich mir ne neue Grafikkarte gönne ? GTX 970 o.ä.

Diese 3 Sachen beschäftigen mich gerade am meisten.

Danke vorab, und Sorry wegen der Leichenschändung 

Gruß Letch

PS. Ansonsten bin ich immernoch TOP zufrieden, außer dass die SSD etwas zu klein ist


----------

